# spotting 3dpo-5dpo



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

What does that mean? I've been "cramping" really bad for a week. I spotted the last 3 days just a spot or two of bright red blood. Only on tp when I wiped. My fluid has been creamy and dry. Dry for a couple of days and crumbly a couple of days. What does this mean?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Just curious... how do you know you are 3-5 dpo? Do you chart? If so can we see your chart? It would be easier to help identify the issue.


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1078bd]My Ovulation Chart[/url]


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually, I think you might have ovulated later than FF put the cross hairs. Your temp didn't go up until Day 20. You probably ovulated closer to then. Maybe the cramping you've had for a week was your body trying to ovulate. The bleeding is likely due to the ovulation. I wouldn't say it's abnormal to spot during ovulation. Its usually the result of sudden drop of estrogen just before ovulation & tends to occur more often in long cycle.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, looking at your past charts, I see that this is the first time you may have ovulated in a long time. How far postpartum are you? Are you breastfeeding? If all of these things are coming into play then it is no surprise that you're having irregular cycles with difficult to interpret CF patterns, spotting, and more erratic temps. While it's not common to bleed with O, it is one of those things that can just randomly happen one cycle and never again. So it is possible that you O'd on CD 20. Your temps support this better than CD 15. While your CF doesn't line up well with CD 20, that could be attributed to breastfeeding and postpartum regulation. However, if you did O on CD 15 then the spotting is likely caused by hormonal fluctuations- the same hormones that caused your temp to dip below the coverline (a surge in estrogen, dip in progesterone).

So, unfortunately it's a waiting game. I see that you've taken several HPT's. A lot of women have to wait until 12-14 DPO to get accurate results, so if AF doesn't show within the next couple of days then I'd test again. If you still get a BFN, then I'd assume that you O'd on CD 20 and start your counting over again. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

